# Portland Orchid Show



## JAB (Feb 18, 2016)

A bit of a reach but I figured I would ask here since one cannot find a single thing online or on social media...
Vendor list for the Portland OR. show coming up at the end of the month? 
Thanks
JAB


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2016)

http://oregonorchidsociety.org/oos-orchid-vendors

Though that might be the wrong club, here is a contact us link from the Portland orchid society

http://www.portlandorchidsociety.org/contact/

The oos show is in April and it looked like the pos show last year was in May? Maybe even different club

Elmer Nj


----------



## JAB (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah, different one, but thank you none the less. I have reached out and they have not gotten back to me. Show is in 10 days or less.


----------



## orchidmaven (Feb 19, 2016)

Both the show flyer and vendor list are posted on the Portland Orchid Society Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/Portland-Orchid-Society-138967736163861/


----------



## JAB (Feb 19, 2016)

They just posted it! Thanks!


----------

